# photo import software



## meisdug (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, I've tried several different programs to import pictures, but they all seem to be very limited in their features.  Basically I'm looking for a small simple program that will automatically, upon usb connection, create a new folder in a previously specified location with today's date as the title and immediately download all pictures to that folder.  A  free program would be preferable, but I haven't found one yet.  Does anyone here have any suggestions?

Thanks!
--Doug


----------



## Garbz (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't played with it much but does Google Picasa have those features?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 22, 2007)

what kind of camera?


----------



## meisdug (Apr 22, 2007)

I've tried picasa, but it only let's you choose a single default directory to import to.

My camera is a Nikon D80

However I often tend to remove the memory card and stick it in a reader.  Then I can put the camera battery on charge at the same time.  

It would be nice to be able to just insert the card, then go about my other tasks and when I get back to the computer, everything will be downloaded and organized like I want.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2007)

Nikon View does exactly what you want.


----------



## meisdug (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Traveler, only thing....you still have to click one button to get it all done.  But I'm not going to get too picky.    It does give the option to add IPTC data to the batch of files at this step....very convenient.  I think I'm really going to like this.  Thanks!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 26, 2007)

No program.
Just let me know and I'll click it for you.

Lew


----------

